# Nationality of child born in Spain to non-Spanish parents



## catjb (Sep 5, 2016)

I am British and my partner is Dutch. Our baby was born in Spain. My question is: what nationality is she? Does she automatically have Spanish nationality, or does she have British and/or Dutch? We have registered the birth here, so she has a Spanish birth certificate.

Also, when we get round to applying for a passport for her, will she be able to have both British and Dutch passports?

Thanks for any light anyone can shed on this situation!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

It is my understanding that the nationality of a child born in Spain will be that of the parents. In your case I would guess dual nationality is a likelihood. I don't know whether or not the Dutch allow dual nationality but the UK definitely does.


----------



## JulyB (Jul 18, 2011)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dutch_nationality_law

Had a quick look, but basically you can probably get the baby UK and Dutch citizenship as they are entitled to both. If you want them to have both, better do it sooner than later, as the Dutch seem to be quite restrictive.

With neither parent being Spanish, the baby isn't Spanish unless you live in Spain for a year after the birth and then apply to have the baby naturalised as Spanish through right of birth and residency, I believe. Bear in mind that it's practically impossible to lose UK citizenship without a lot of time and effort, but it looks like losing Dutch citizenship while not living there and holding other nationalities is much easier.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

I presume if born in Spain though you can have a Spanish passport? Works for all those people dropping kids in the UK anyway.


----------

